# [2008] Phoenix car rental locations



## heather (Nov 22, 2008)

I have never seen such a large discrepancy between the cost of airport and off airport car rentals as there is in Phoenix. There is a difference of $200.00 for our three week rental at every supplier. So, I've booked at the downtown Hilton location of Enterprise thinking that we can easily take public airport transportation downtown to pick up the car. We have lots of time both at the beginning and at the end of the rental so don't mind spending the time. Other locations though that have better prices are Glendale, Scottsdale, Tempe and the Thrifty at the Walmart on Bell RD. They look too far out on the map but maybe there's a way of getting there and saving quite a bit of $$$.

Can anyone advise me?


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 24, 2008)

heather said:


> <snip>  I've booked at the downtown Hilton location of Enterprise thinking that we can easily take public airport transportation downtown to pick up the car.  <snip>  Other locations though that have better prices are Glendale, Scottsdale, Tempe and the Thrifty at the Walmart on Bell RD. They look too far out on the map but maybe there's a way of getting there and saving quite a bit of $$$.
> 
> Can anyone advise me?



You don't say when you are coming to PHX, but before Dec 29, 2008 (when the initial legs of the light rail system come online), there is one bus route (the "Red Line") that will get you from the airport to downtown PHX - see http://www.valleymetro.org/bus/system_map/sky_harbor_airport/ . The problem is, this route takes you to the true downtown area, which is several miles away from what business and financial types like to fool themselves into thinking is "downtown." There are no Hiltons downtown - a brand-new Sheraton, yes, a Wyndham, yes, a Hyatt Regency, yes, but the closest Hilton is about 2 1/2 miles north. Taking the Red Line from the airport, you'd need to take a transfer at the Central Station to one of several different routes that would take you north on Central to Thomas, where the Hilton is.

After Dec 29, there will be a free shuttle from the airport to the light rail station on Washington, and you can take the light rail from there through downtown, north to Thomas Rd. See http://www.valleymetro.org/metro_light_rail/how_to_ride/ and http://www.valleymetro.org/metro_light_rail/downloads/maps/ (sections 2, 3, and 4). Alternatively, you could take the light rail into Tempe (sections 4 & 5). I don't know the car rental location to which you refer in Tempe, but if they are not on the light rail route, they MIGHT be willing to pick you up at a station, and give you a ride back to the station at the end of your stay.

Note to the sensitive/squeamish: personally, I ride buses 5 days/week by choice, but some people would be, uh, uncomfortable with the clientele they might find on the Red Line from time to time. It is a central city, local bus route. The same goes for the people one might encounter when transferring at the Central Station, and for the various local routes that run north on Central to Thomas. As for my wife (and me), we would not have a problem with it unless perhaps our flight came in at 11:00 pm or something, but you and your traveling companion(s) may feel differently. 

I think the expectation for light rail ridership is somewhat different, as it will cost a bit more. Many times, I ride either an Express route bus or a "Rapid" (commuter) bus, and there is unquestionably a difference in the range of social strata represented on local route buses. 


Tom


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 24, 2008)

You might try Hotwire, got a good deal for two weeks in November, 2009.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 24, 2008)

In Phoenix, airport pickup isn't really at the airport anyway - you take a shuttle to a huge complex where all the companies are set up, and then stay in line forever.  You might do better by taking a cab to another location - not only price-wise, but it could be faster.  Perhaps you can take a cab or shuttle to wherever you are staying, and have your rental car delivered!


----------



## heather (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you all for this input. Since you are willing to help, I will be more specific. We arrive at PHX on January 2, 09 and spend the night at the Renaiassance at the airport, thanks to Hotwire. The next day we are checking into Los Abrigados in Sedona for two weeks before returning to Scottsdale and Sheraton Desert Oasis. At the end of this third week we return the car and fly to Palm Springs and the Westin Mission Hills. In planning this I used the Valley Metro sites which gave me the following as my quickest route to the Hyatt downtown. I apologize for saying it was the Hilton. I'm middle aged and get confused sometimes!! It's definitely the Hyatt. I don't think it takes the new shuttle into consideration or whether it will help me.

Walk 0.1 mile NW from SKY HARBOR AIRPORT TERMINAL 4 WB
Depart SKY HARBOR BLVD TERMINAL 4 -- 42ND ST At 10:54 AM On Route 13 - BUCKEYE West to 75th Ave. via Mohave
Arrive BUCKEYE RD & 15TH AVE At 11:21 AM
Transfer to
Depart 15TH AVE & BUCKEYE RD At 11:34 AM On Route 10 - ROOSEVELT/GRANT East to Camelback
Arrive CENTRAL AVE & ADAMS ST At 11:44 AM
Walk 0.2 mile E to HYATT REGENCY
Regular Fare	Senior/Disabled Fare:	Total Trip Time:
$ 2.50	$ 1.20	 50 min

And....the address for the Tempe rental is:
TEMPE-WEST
1131 W BROADWAY RD
TEMPE, AZ 85282-1225

We love the adventure and challenge and ride public transit in all big cities that we visit so probably won't be bothered my the clientele in Phoenix but thanks for the warning. We've navigated London, Paris, Toronto, Montreal, Atlanta and New York so this will not likely phase us. And....I used to be a high school principal so I'm conditioned not to fear those who look and behave in an unusual manner.

I like the idea of getting to a transit location and then being picked up. that might work and that way I could just pick the cheapest rental.

Once again, your help is wonderful.


----------



## heather (Nov 24, 2008)

PS
In my original message I asked if there was a way of getting to outlying locations when in actual fact I knew that there was a way but seriously wondered if, with luggage, there was a reasonable way. What looks like a breeze on the Metro site could, in actual fact, be a nightmare. I expected you to say that I was insane for even thinking about it so I'm encouraged!


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 24, 2008)

heather said:


> PS
> In my original message I asked if there was a way of getting to outlying locations when in actual fact I knew that there was a way but seriously wondered if, with luggage, there was a reasonable way. What looks like a breeze on the Metro site could, in actual fact, be a nightmare. I expected you to say that I was insane for even thinking about it so I'm encouraged!




You appear to be making a presumption about my own sanity.

Believe me, I understand the Hyatt/Hilton thing; now, what was my name again? 

Oh, yes, well, anyway, I applaud you for the Valley Metro research but, considering you will be arriving after the light rail is operational, your best bet would most likely be taking the free shuttle from the airport to the light rail station at 44th St/Washington. The light rail cars are designed to have a low threshold - primarily as an ADA concern, but also helpful when wheeling luggage. Anyway, get off at the station downtown on Central Avenue between Washington and Adams Streets, on the west side of the street. The Hyatt is about 2 blocks directly east of that station. If you are hungry, there is a Baja Fresh right next to the station, and a Starbucks on the northeast corner of Adams/Central.


Considering you will be here in January, when heat is not a factor, if you are of average mobility and have not spent $$$ to check far too many bags, navigating the 2 blocks' worth of sidewalks should not be too much of a challenge. There are also several good restaurants in that short stretch, as well as a restaurant/bar and an Einstein Bros. Bagels inside the Hyatt itself. There's also one of those rotating restaurants at the top of the Hyatt. Because both US Airways Arena and Chase Bank Field are about 2 blocks south of the Hyatt, there are plenty of bars and restaurants within easy walking distance. A good reference site - if you need one - is http://www.coppersquare.com


The Wyndham is "kitty corner" from that rail station, on the northeast corner of Washington/Adams (where the Starbucks is), but then again there's no need to rub salt in the wound   heh heh heh

Tom


----------



## JoanE (Nov 24, 2008)

have had good luck with foxx rental car- they are located just off airport property -but you can get a shuttle from the airport- they always seem to be cheaper and they rarely have lines - goodluck


----------



## heather (Nov 24, 2008)

*Foxx in Phoenix*



JoanE said:


> have had good luck with foxx rental car- they are located just off airport property -but you can get a shuttle from the airport- they always seem to be cheaper and they rarely have lines - goodluck



Yes, they are the least expensive but I called them and what they charge for an additional driver, even if it is a spouse, more than compensates for the savings. I think it was $9.00 a day. Some other companies don't charge for a spouse, or waive it if  you belong to their "club" or if you have a certain affiliation, eg. RCI for Budget etc., etc. if you know how to get around this with Foxx, please let me know.


----------



## king1 (Nov 24, 2008)

The last time we needed a car at PHX, airport taxes were killers, so I contacted a Ford dealer/rental place in Scottsdale, who picked us up at the curb and took us back to the airport two weeks later.  Good car, good price, and we let somebody else pay for that new stadium!  Sorry I can't remember the guy's name and address(fewer brain cells every day!).  He was on the west side of Scottsdale Rd.


----------



## heather (Nov 24, 2008)

king1 said:


> The last time we needed a car at PHX, airport taxes were killers, so I contacted a Ford dealer/rental place in Scottsdale, who picked us up at the curb and took us back to the airport two weeks later.  Good car, good price, and we let somebody else pay for that new stadium!  Sorry I can't remember the guy's name and address(fewer brain cells every day!).  He was on the west side of Scottsdale Rd.



If you think of who this was I would be grateful.

And, the difference between airport and off airport is taxes to perhaps pay for a stadium! Count me out for the $200.00 they would get from me.

I'm happy to hear that there are others who are losing brain cells at an alarming rate. I hope, kcirbodmot, that you've remembered your name. Sanity and memory are hard things to lose. I'm all too familiar with the problem.

Still trying to decide where to rent but the Hyatt, considering the existence of the new shuttle  that you confirmed for me, sounds best with the fewest transfers with luggage, albeit light.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 24, 2008)

And the good news (?? ??) is that since fewer people can afford to fly revenues are dropping off and the City of Phoenix is going to raise those fees in the near future. I guess that'll teach you, huh???    You know, my problem was always, I got the best deals $10 a day for the car at the airport but I could not get those same deals off airport (they always wanted $25).  By the time I factored in the fees and the inconvenience, I went and paid the darn fees.  Of course, I go through the Costco website which offers free additional drivers plus I have primary insurance through American Express which costs $20 for up to 45 days of coverage.  The idea about the Metro is good advice but, I am not sure where the stop is and how you would get from Terminal 4 to it. You could just wander outside and (1) take a limo or (2) catch a SuperSHuttle downtown.  It's only about 5 miles. Welcome!


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm shocked to read all of this about PHX car rentals.  We were out there in the spring and rented a Lexus SUV (or crossover, i guess) for $276 for 18 days from Alamo.  Talk about a deal compared to what I see now online!  We drove that sucker 1800 miles.  Good times!  San Diego, Grand Canyon, Sedona, Del Webb Sun City, and Mexico (Shhh!!! Don't tell)


----------



## heather (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, I've just looked at the Valley metro site again and am trying to understand. The Metro Light Rail was built in segments with the "grand" opening coming in late December. Will the whole line be open then? If so, we can comfortably travel to Mesa and Tempe (right? wrong?) to pick up a car and ask to be picked up at the nearest stop. Otherwise we will keep with the Hyatt. I'm looking for the best price. Please just let me know if I have this right and I will have the direction I need.

Thanks all, you've been wonderful!

Oh and about Hotwire. I won't use them as if I get Alamo, for example, we are restricted to one driver, which would not be good. I'm not taking the risk.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Nov 26, 2008)

heather said:


> Ok, I've just looked at the Valley metro site again and am trying to understand. The Metro Light Rail was built in segments with the "grand" opening coming in late December. Will the whole line be open then? If so, we can comfortably travel to Mesa and Tempe (right? wrong?) to pick up a car and ask to be picked up at the nearest stop. Otherwise we will keep with the Hyatt. I'm looking for the best price. Please just let me know if I have this right and I will have the direction I need.
> 
> <snip>





All 5 segments listed, from west Mesa through Tempe, into Phoenix as far as 19th Ave/Montebello, will open Dec. 29, 2008. These are [perhaps optimistically] referred to as the initial legs of a system which some envision as extending throughout the Phoenix metro area. Therefore, if you take the free shuttle from the airport to the 44th St/Washington station, you should be able to travel anywhere along the route from west Mesa to central Phoenix.

As for whether or not a given car rental location will provide transportation to/from a light rail station, I cannot speculate.

Tom


----------



## heather (Nov 27, 2008)

It's done! I got a great rate off airport and now have a sense of how to get there. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 27, 2008)

Let us know how it goes and what changes you would make next time.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Jan 21, 2009)

*Shuttle from rail depot to airport proves popular*

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2009/01/21/20090121airportshuttle0121.html

Shuttle from rail depot to airport proves popular
by Glen Creno - Jan. 21, 2009 12:00 AM
The Arizona Republic 

The shuttle from Metro light rail to Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport apparently is catching on with travelers and people who work in and around the airport.

The airport initially expected that a daily average of 600 to 700 people would use the new transit connection from the train stop at 44th and Washington streets in Phoenix. But with Metro service not even a month old, Sky Harbor says the average is 850 people a day.

"It shows that there is a need there and even more people are using it than we thought would," Sky Harbor spokeswoman Deborah Ostreicher said.  

Metro decided not to run tracks directly to the airport for a couple of reasons. Planners said the airport stretch would have had to be set up as a subway to avoid traffic conflicts. That would have been expensive: roughly the same as the $1.4 billion spent on the entire 20-mile Metro line that connects Phoenix, Tempe and Mesa. Planners also said passengers would be aggravated by extra stops at the airport.

Instead, passengers can pick up a free airport-shuttle bus on the southern side of Washington. The buses have wide doors and racks for luggage.

Four buses serve the rail stop and the airport's three terminals. Buses are scheduled to run every 10 minutes when Metro is operating.

Alex Wihak of Calgary, Alberta, said he had no problem finding the shuttle pickup at the airport Tuesday morning. He said he was in town for business and staying with family in the East Valley. They planned to pick him up at the Mesa end of the Metro line.

"I didn't have to ask questions," he said. "It was a quick ride here. It's quite simple."

An automated people mover eventually will connect the airport and the rail station. It's scheduled to open in 2013, with service to Terminal 4, which handles 75 percent of the airport's passengers. It is expected to be finished to the other terminals and the car-rental center by 2020.

Ostreicher said there wasn't a breakdown of how many employees were taking the train and the shuttle to work compared to travelers headed to planes.


----------



## winger (Jan 14, 2010)

heather said:


> It's done! I got a great rate off airport and now have a sense of how to get there.
> 
> Thank you all again!


We are going to Phoenix for the first time in April. Any details on your experience will help (what company, where you picked up (and dropped off), cost,  how you find this rate, etc.)


----------



## heather (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd be happy to share with you concerning our memorable trip to Sedona, the Grand Canyon and Scottsdale when I arrive home on January 23. We are on Grand Cayman right now at the Morritts Grand (RCI exchange for 2 weeks) and all of my records of our Arizona trip are at home.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 15, 2010)

We are going in April, too.  The airport add on are one of the greatest that I have seen for airports that I have flown into, guess they have to pay for their new building, bus service, etc.  I like the old way better and it was cheaper for the consumer.  I would like to know how it works, there are five of us to complicate logistics.


----------



## frizzlefry (Jan 15, 2010)

We were in Phoenix last May and basically followed Heather's and  another Tuggers advice. We flew into Phoenix and took the shuttle to the light rail station and then took that to the downtown area. We had previously signed up for Enterprises rewards club and got a car, with a free upgrade at the Hyatt. At that time I saved close to 200 dollars over the rentals at the airport. However , I did a price check today and the Hyatt location was $100 higher then other Phoenix locations , so there may be better options available.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2010)

We rented at a Budget location off airport in Tempe in November. It was about a $6-8 cab ride for good-size savings and we could return it to the airport. They close about 5pm and it's primarily a rent-a-truck place. Worked for us.

Jim Ricks


----------



## winger (Jan 16, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> We rented at a Budget location off airport in Tempe in November. It was about a $6-8 cab ride for good-size savings and we could return it to the airport. They close about 5pm and it's primarily a rent-a-truck place. Worked for us.
> 
> Jim Ricks


Are you sure of the cab ride's cost?  I assume you went to the Budget at:  3255 S Rural Rd, Tempe, AZ 85282  

I just called the Yellow Cab, and they quoted me $30 as the approx cost from Sky Harbor to the Budget location.


----------



## heather (Jan 26, 2010)

winger said:


> We are going to Phoenix for the first time in April. Any details on your experience will help (what company, where you picked up (and dropped off), cost,  how you find this rate, etc.)



Hello again,

Here are the pertinent details re our Enterprise rental from the Hyatt in Phoenix last winter. As you can see we booked an Intermediate and because of a coupon that they gave us for becoming members of their "club" we were upgraded. We really enjoyed the Pontiac Vibe, which surprised us as we are Honda people. 

Now, about how we got the rate. I always book through the company web site, never through a consolidator (not sure if that's the correct term) like kayak or carrentals.com although I use them to see who might be the cheapest. I also play with coupon codes from such sites as: http://www.retailmenot.com/coupons/carrental
www.momsview.com
www.rentalcarmomma.com

The Phoenix rental was probably using a senior discount. I don't remember if I used others.

Finally, we took a few wrong turns out of Phoenix and serendipitously ended up on a spectacular route from Phoenix to Sedona which was off the beaten track and amazing. Let me know if the details interest you.

_Intermediate
Chevy Cobalt, Nissan Sentra, Toyota Corolla or similar
392.43 USD (3 Weeks @ 130.81)
392.43 USD (Subtotal)
19.62 USD (VEHICLE LICENSE SURCHARGE)
12.75 USD (STADIUM SURCHARGE)
40.42 USD (SALES TAX)
Total charges 465.22 USD_

I hope this helps.


----------



## Black Diamond (Mar 14, 2010)

*Use A Hotel Shuttle - Then Rent A Car*

I am staying first night at Phoenix hotel and using shuttle service from PHX to hotel and Hertz car rental with *free pickup at hotel*  then get this *using DROP OFF service at airport*- the high prices only are charged for pick at PHX.


----------

